# bes870bss ? help



## jojo (Dec 8, 2019)

hi, what the difference between bes870bss and bes875uk ? i bought from amazon bes875uk but when i opened the cartoon to register the coffee machine it was bes870bss model even though it written on the cartoon 875uk .. so any difference ? is it the old model ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jojo said:


> hi, what the difference between bes870bss and bes875uk ? i bought from amazon bes875uk but when i opened the cartoon to register the coffee machine it was bes870bss model even though it written on the cartoon 875uk .. so any difference ? is it the old model ?
> <img alt="IMG_3413.thumb.JPG.0963726ad05840126a5a19c5bba2571a.JPG" data-fileid="34394" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_3413.thumb.JPG.0963726ad05840126a5a19c5bba2571a.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Could be just the plug that's on it.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Was the BES875uk supplied with the temp control mug?


----------



## jojo (Dec 8, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Was the BES875uk supplied with the temp control mug?


 yes .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jojo said:


> yes .


That'll be the difference between the two model numbers then.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

jojo said:


> yes .


 I'm fairly sure that's the one difference - The 870 didn't have the jug (not mug - sorry). In this thread, someone asked Sage. The machine is no different, proven by the same model number on the base.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42031-differences-between-bes870-and-bes875/?do=embed


----------

